# EMDR and IBS outcome of treatment



## stavros

My reading on IBS suggests that one of the causes is a mind body connection to stress and nervous system sensitization . IBS, fibromyalgia, chronic pain are more common in victims of trauma, sexual abuse or childhood trauma and often occur together in one individual after a number of years. Trauma sensitizes the nervous system and lead to increased re-activity of the nervous system. EMDR is a recognized treatment for re experiencing and hyperarousal symptoms of PTSD ie it reduces neurological hypersensitivity. I am asking if anyone has had success in reducing IBS symptoms after treatment with EMDR.


----------



## Maple12

stavros said:


> My reading on IBS suggests that one of the causes is a mind body connection to stress and nervous system sensitization . IBS, fibromyalgia, chronic pain are more common in victims of trauma, sexual abuse or childhood trauma and often occur together in one individual after a number of years. Trauma sensitizes the nervous system and lead to increased re-activity of the nervous system. EMDR is a recognized treatment for re experiencing and hyperarousal symptoms of PTSD ie it reduces neurological hypersensitivity. I am asking if anyone has had success in reducing IBS symptoms after treatment with EMDR.


----------



## Maple12

I do not know what EMDR is. Would you explain?


----------



## stavros

Maple12 said:


> I do not know what EMDR is. Would you explain?


----------



## stavros

EMDR is a form of specialized psychotherapy used for treatment of post-traumatic stress disorders, including the effects of childhood abuse . Eye Movement Desensitization Reprocessing therapy is FDA approved for treatment of PTSD.Look up the EMDRIA association for more information on the technique and practitioners in the US. Talk to a registered and experienced provider to see if it would be of help.


----------

